# Wismec Noisy Cricket v2



## Rossouw (7/3/16)

Any one bringing these in?


----------



## WernerK (8/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Any one bringing these in?


I know Vape Cartel and Lung Candy have placed orders, should be here in about 10 -15 days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

WernerK said:


> I know Vape Cartel and Lung Candy have placed orders, should be here in about 10 -15 days.


Dont know if i can wait till then


----------



## WernerK (8/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Dont know if i can wait till then


yeh me neither ive been having to constrain myself


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

WernerK said:


> yeh me neither ive been having to constrain myself


It is so difficult to constrain. Almost bought one at the vape meet


----------



## WernerK (8/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> It is so difficult to constrain. Almost bought one at the vape meet


yes i try and stay away from vape meets, my wallet hates them to much


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

Probably the only downside to vape meets

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WernerK (8/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Probably the only downside to vape meets


Very much so yes, im also waiting for the new twisted messes v2 RDA, still might only arrive in like a month


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

WernerK said:


> Very much so yes, im also waiting for the new twisted messes v2 RDA, still might only arrive in like a month


I looked at them last night, also waiting for them! The black airflow sleeve with the delrin drip tip looks amazing on the silver noisy cricket!!


----------



## WernerK (8/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> I looked at them last night, also waiting for them! The black airflow sleeve with the delrin drip tip looks amazing on the silver noisy cricket!!


exactly what i was looking at as well


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

WernerK said:


> exactly what i was looking at as well


Time to start saving up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WernerK (8/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Time to start saving up


luckily im already saved up, just a waiting game now, makes it even worse


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

That I can believe. Wish I could say the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/3/16)

What's different on the V2 noisy cricket ?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

The colours and a thicker firing button, alot of people stripped their button trying to unscrew it

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Maxxis (9/3/16)

All colours are on their way. Stock should be here in about 10 days or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rossouw (9/3/16)

Maxxis said:


> All colours are on their way. Stock should be here in about 10 days or so.



10 Days isnt that long
haha thanks!


----------



## Maxxis (9/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> 10 Days isnt that long
> haha thanks!



Especially when the price is staying the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (9/3/16)

Maxxis said:


> Especially when the price is staying the same


Okay NOW it is too long


----------



## WernerK (9/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Okay NOW it is too long


Sweeeeeet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (15/3/16)

Are these still on track?


----------



## Maxxis (15/3/16)

Yes sir. They are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soprono (15/3/16)

Maxxis said:


> Yes sir. They are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome stuff. Please update when you can don't want to miss this one. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxxis (15/3/16)

I'll update the retailer thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soprono (15/3/16)

Maxxis said:


> I'll update the retailer thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agh crap forgot about those thanks I'm subbed to it so will be notified. Thanks man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_123 (7/4/16)

Any vendors have stock of the v2 yet?


----------



## Maxxis (7/4/16)

Lung Candy has. Will be on the site tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Maxxis (11/4/16)

Site updated with all the colour options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

